

$1 million reward to anyone who can recover former IRS directors lost emails - cl8ton
http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-Texas/2014/06/26/Texas-Congressmen-Introduce-Bill-Offering-1-M-for-IRS-Emails

======
ddorian43
What was in those emails ?

~~~
tinkerrr
(Possible) Evidence that the IRS specifically targeted groups affiliated with
the tea party movement.

